# Inserir imagens



## Angelstorm (20 Jan 2006 às 10:58)

Será que alguen me pode explicar como inserir imagens, através de links, e através do imageshack?


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2006 às 17:28)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Será que alguen me pode explicar como inserir imagens, através de links, e através do imageshack?



Entras em: *http://www.imageshack.us/*

Procuras a foto nos teus documentos em *procurar*

Depois de encontrares a foto clicas em *host it!*

Esperas um pouco  

Quando estiver concluído copias o endereço em: *Thumbnail for forums (1)*

Depois colocas esse endereço aqui no fórum.


----------

